# Re Locating to Oldmeldrum and need some help :)



## PorkChop (9 October 2014)

Morning all, I am looking for some local help for all things horsey please 

Does anyone have any recommendations for someone who could build me some internal block walls for stabling?  Ideally to be done before I move the horses!

Also I will be needing stable doors and liquid rubber flooring - I realise I can purchase this type of thing nationwide but would prefer to buy locally.

Other things I need help with are local feed merchants, hay/haylage suppliers.

My last question is whether Meadows Veterinary Centre is the best in the area?

Many thanks in advance with any help whatsoever


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (9 October 2014)

Can't help with the stable building, I'm afraid, but will ask around.

The nearest local feed merchant to you will be Norvite - it's just up the A947 from Oldmeldrum, toward Fyvie.  They have a good selection of feed, not sure about supplying hay/haylage but there are lots of farmers round who do nice quality hay.  Norvite also have a nice tack/country shop and sell pretty much everything you could need.

I don't know anything about Meadow vets, my yard have Glenythan at Methlick, and I've found them to be pretty good.

Hope all goes well with your move, am sure you will love it up here.  I've only been here a year, and absolutely love it!


----------



## Britestar (9 October 2014)

As said, Norvite will be nearest. I used a local  Polish guy to build my internal stables, not sure if he would travel as far as 'Meldrum. 
Your choice of Vets would be Glenythan, Meadows or possibly Deveron in Turriff.
Suggest you get a copy of the Local Pages and start from there regarding builders.


----------



## PorkChop (9 October 2014)

Thank you both


----------



## Emsarr (14 October 2014)

Hi, I can't think of actual builders but if you called GPH in Inverurie they might be able to thing of someone since they are involved in hiring of equipment?


----------



## EmmasMummy (14 October 2014)

For builders, you could try Mcc in Rothienorman...they have building contractors above the shed door. 

For feed, I also recommend norvite - they also do supplements that are specific to the NE soil as we lack Selenium and something else...

I would say, join the Horsey Stuff in aberdeenshire FB page.  You could ask on there re the builders.  

I have just signed up with Meadows for the Pony.  They do a special discounted call out on a weds, ans the receptionist is possibly the cheeriest soul I have ever encountered in my life!  And they text you to remind you when they abs are needed etc.  Seems lovely so far.


----------



## MagicMelon (15 October 2014)

As others have already said - Norvite will be your closest feed and tack shop, their supplement someone has mentioned is called "491" and "492" (the 492 has more B vits so is higher spec). I used to work for them   You can also get haylage from them as they usually stock some small bales but I think thats more for emergency than buying loads of it (could be wrong) - think they get it from Strathorn Stables and Philorth Haylage. For hay, I just asked around on facebook and have just picked up some locally.

I used to use Meadows for my cats but I use Dunnydeer Vet at Insch for my horses so cant really advise but they were nice with the cats! 

I got a local joiner friend to do our stables - can give you his details if you wanted any wood work done.

For competing / training - Ardmeddan is close and have regular training with people like Ernest Dillon. Ladyleys are very close to you too, they run training and little comps.  Cabin at Inverurie hold affiliated and un BS and BD as well as regular training.


----------



## JoJo_ (16 October 2014)

I'm at Oldmeldrum.

Norvite for feed etc as suggested.

Competition/Training - Ladyleys is probably closest and have a great riding club with training and competitions, also BD. Cabin for BS. Ardmedden do some sort of membership which means you can use their indoor school.

Vets - I dont rate Meadows tbh, have heard too many horror stories. I use Donview from Inverurie and as do a lot of the people I livery with. Donview is probably the most popular in the area that i'm aware of for horses. My dogs with Methlick vets.


----------



## PorkChop (21 October 2014)

JoJo_ said:



			I'm at Oldmeldrum.

Norvite for feed etc as suggested.

Competition/Training - Ladyleys is probably closest and have a great riding club with training and competitions, also BD. Cabin for BS. Ardmedden do some sort of membership which means you can use their indoor school.

Vets - I dont rate Meadows tbh, have heard too many horror stories. I use Donview from Inverurie and as do a lot of the people I livery with. Donview is probably the most popular in the area that i'm aware of for horses. My dogs with Methlick vets.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you JoJo, very helpful


----------



## PorkChop (21 October 2014)

Thank you Emsarr, EmmasMummy and MagicMelon  there is a recurring theme   nice to know there are decent venues etc close by, now I just need to pack!


----------



## spookypony (26 October 2014)

Fountain is also not a super-long drive from Oldmeldrum, and also has a little feed shop attached (though Norvite is much bigger and closer). Cabin, too, is in that neck of the woods.


----------

